
Writing a Blog Engine in Phoenix and Elixir - whitepoplar
https://medium.com/@diamondgfx/introduction-fe138ac6079d#.vn00u0q2c
======
beckler
I've been using Elixir for a few months on the side, and I have to say I've
become a huge fan. I had a lot of apprehension diving deep into a functional
language, but it's been some of the most rewarding work I've done in years. It
just makes me want to double down on functional languages in general.

Too bad it's pretty hard finding places that use it extensively. :-/

